# Trumark S9 Contest (USA shooters only on this one)



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This contest is for a Trumark S9 slingshot. It is for USA shooters only because of shipping cost. Just guess the number of balls in the jar. One guess per person! First one that post the right answer wins. If you Manufactures want to enter be my guest. – Tex-shooter


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

246 balls in the jar=& tnx











Tex-Shooter said:


> This contest is for a Trumark S9 slingshot. It is for USA shooters only because of shipping cost. Just guess the number of balls in the jar. One guess per person! First one that post the right answer wins. If you Manufactures want to enter be my guest. - Tex-shooter


----------



## tkdlaxer (Sep 27, 2010)

Going to say 97!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

130 balls


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

hhmmmm... i say 111..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

237, and I'm in Goldsboro NC for at least the next six weeks.

Henry


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

278


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

198


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

276


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Bill, thanks, giving back to your customers is what great custmer service is all about. Us old timers learned this lesson long ago. Today, its all about getting and not giving. 
Phil


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I'll say 216


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

281? Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

143


----------



## Joe T (Jul 11, 2010)

200


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

210 is my guess


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

156 seems right


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

No winner yet! -- Tex


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

150


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

226


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

250?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

299


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

231


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

262


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

173


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

149


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> This contest is for a Trumark S9 slingshot. It is for USA shooters only because of shipping cost. Just guess the number of balls in the jar. One guess per person! First one that post the right answer wins. If you Manufactures want to enter be my guest. - Tex-shooter


_Brief aside: because of the numbers involved, there's a fairly significant statistical likelyhood that that everyone in this thread will post their one and only one allowable guess, and nobody will get it exactly right, and therefore subsequent round{s} of guessing could therefore be necessary. _


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

12MM


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

On 10/16/10 I will pick a winner based on the closest guess if no one has guessed the correct number. Remember, Only one guess per person! -- Tex


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

No winners yet keep guessing, but just one guess per person! -- Tex


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

OK the contest is over and The Gopher won it. Actually Philly had the closest guess, but it was a second guess which disqualified the guess (sorry Philly). The actual amount was 227. Gopher PM me a address to mail it to you! -- Tex


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Tex, thanks again for a great contest.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

49?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't believe I won!

Oh Happy Day!


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just about 158.
frosty2


----------



## Daomeng (Sep 3, 2010)

268


----------



## Daomeng (Sep 3, 2010)

lol late


----------



## Tom Tom (Oct 16, 2010)

193


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Got the slingshot, It's a cool little thing, and i love the ammo storage in the handle.

Tex, thank you so much for your generosity!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You are quite welcome! I hope that it brings you much fun. -- Tex


----------

